# Cheethers Journey To Get On Stage



## Cheethers (Nov 25, 2018)

So, if you've read my newbie intro you were warned about my shocking condition that I'm currently in! I'll post up the pics when I've gained permission with regards enough posts. 

As mentioned, I've neglected diet massively in my days as a powerlifer and it shows badly.....

Those days are done with. Diet, training and supps are on point and the only way is up.

I'm fully aware my fat levels are HIGH and muscle mass is low. It's been raised by my coach and its being addressed, firstly by getting bodyfat down to decent levels and then when they're low enough and blood sugar is stable too, we can aim to up food and grow.

The worst thing I could do now is 'bulk' as its going to add a tonne of fat, and let's be honest, I've an abundance of that to offer!

Short term goal - strip this fat
Long term goal - end of 2019 or 2020 comp as a first timer category in local comp.

Sup wise, I'll be on a cruise dose for another 4 weeks and then will be advised on where to go from there. Given I'm dieting, I doubt large doses will be used anyway, plus I've never ever pushed it as such.

I started test on a TRT dose two years back as my natural levels were very very low and I was refused treatment. Not good.

As mentioned, I do have someone coaching me for my first off season but any encouragement or constructive criticism is always welcomed by me.

Hope you enjoy following my journey throughout 2019.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 25, 2018)

Height, weight, approx BF%?


----------



## Cheethers (Nov 25, 2018)

Realise I've not added anything about training.

Lower back injury from powerlifting means squats and deads are out. I can do hacks though.

Max training will be 5x week and I work best with lower volume and higher intensity. This super high volume sessions of 2+ hours just run me into the ground fast.

So I'm more 60 mins, balls to the wall, recover.

I'll add sessions as and when done and post up full routine too.


----------



## Cheethers (Nov 25, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Height, weight, approx BF%?


Yeah that'd help wouldn't it. Haha.

178cm height, 209lb, body fat off the charts at about 20%.

I started at 126lb very very skinny when I first walked into a gym 9 years back. 

Blood sugar levels are poor when last checked which I'll be aiming to reduce.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 25, 2018)

20% is by no means off the chart my friend.  Sounds like you will have a very solid foundation to build onto!


----------



## snake (Nov 26, 2018)

Spongy said:


> 20% is by no means off the chart my friend.  Sounds like you will have a very solid foundation to build onto!



Spongy is right; 20% not that far out. for me, I can do well at 15-16%. I'm sure you have seen this but I'll post it anyway.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 26, 2018)

Yummy....3-12%!!!!


----------



## Cheethers (Nov 28, 2018)

So having taken up bb in summer I’ve only really done a couple of training types. One was PPL and the other more upper low hit style. The below is new to me and has destroyed me. Need an automatic car as struggled to drive home after!

Rear fly machine SS Db side raises 4×15 at 19kg/6kg

Machine oh press 40kgx12, 60×10, 70×8 then quad drop for 10 each, 40/30/20/10kg

Bb front raise 3×15 at 7.5kg. Shoulders in bits here

Cable upright rows SS Db Shrugs 3×12 each at 10 and 25kg

Tri rope pushdown focusing on flexing and squeeze at bottom 3×15 at 10kg

Dip machine 3×15 at 40kg

Bw dips SS Tri oh machine 3×15 at Bw and 20kg.

Destroyed after that. Need to rest up now. Cracking session though.


----------



## motown1002 (Nov 28, 2018)

How bout that 40 Jenn?  lol   Don't be body shaming.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 28, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> How bout that 40 Jenn?  lol   Don't be body shaming.




lmfao....ok...I'll go to 15%!!!!!


----------



## Cheethers (Nov 29, 2018)

Quads and calfs done with another 20 mins LISS.

Checked weight (209lb sat) and I’m down to 205lb this morning

Check in us sat am and I’ll also do a fasted glucose reading too.

Leg ext 4×15 single straight into full

Hacks 3×12 increasing weight

Leg press 3×30 (15 half rom/15 full rom)

Abductor 3×15 SS 3×16 lunges

Standing Calf raise 3×12 SS bw raise 3×20

Db Calf raise 3×12


----------

